# lure color



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

first of all, I want to appologize if anyone has already read my other posts. I wanted to specify specie of fish, and didnt know how to delete my other posts. I wanted to ask this specific question to bass fisherman.

Anyone have input as to what "color" lure works best for them? Which color or color combo produces best for you guys? 
Crankbait and plastics.

My top producing color is pumpkinseed or black for plastics, and silver/black for crankbaits. 
I have never had much luck when water has been cloudy or muddy.

I know water clerity, and cloudy/sunny skies play a role. But I just want to get a feel as to an overall top producing color for crankbaits and plastics. 


Thanks in advance for any and all replys!


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Watermelon/red and green pumpkin/chartreuse for plastics, crawdad and shad patterns for my crankbaits. I like green pumpkin tubes with chartreuse spike-it on the tail, watermelon/red flake for senko type worms and also junebug works good for dirty water. Straight watermelon if the water is clean.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks maniac! I havent received as many replies as I thought. Everyone must have a 'secret' color. I was just trying to get some feedback from people that actually fish, instead of people that 'promote' lures.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

natural colors when the water is clear, bright colors or very dark (Black) when the water is stained. That is a start anyway.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

In the spring when the water is cold, I like red craw cranks for clear water or firetiger/chartreuse for stained. I usually start throwing the silvers/whites ect..,. when the water heats up.

As far as plastics it's hard to beat blacks (black/purple - black/red) for stained and green pumpkin or watermelon for clear. 

May use white or chartreuse for bedding fish just to be able to see the presentation. 

Bottom composition of the lake in clear water is a factor also.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I've been throwing sexy shad lipless cranks this spring and have had really good results...FWIW.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i love green pumpkin for plastics.for crankbaits i like in no particular order....white,bluegill,silver&black.


----------



## Bass Attacker (Mar 27, 2009)

I've been using Watermelon seed, green pumpkin and Watermelon red. Been doing really well with these colors this year, I hardly ever through crank baits but have a box of any color you ask for. I just do much better using soft plastics.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

In cranks, firetiger No. 1, especially at lakes like Dillon and Delaware. Crawdad, chrome/blue and shad come next. In plastics, black and green pumpkin in various incarnations, such as black/chartreuse tail in some worms; green pumpkin/purple flake in stickbaits (Yum Dinger). Watermelon lizards in clear water; mossy pumpkin when it's a little off. Green pumpkin or black neon in tubes. Green pumpkin/chartreuse claws or black/blue claws in craw worm. White clear no. 1 in spinner baits, but also use chartreuse with chartreuse blades. White buzzbaits. Blue Chrome Chug Bug.


----------

